# Z31 Project "The beast"



## 86ZnCT (Oct 16, 2004)

Sup yall im currently doing a 5 speed swap on my 86 2+2 n/a. I also am goin to rebuild my donor motor and turbo it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

86ZnCT said:


> Sup yall im currently doing a 5 speed swap on my 86 2+2 n/a. I also am goin to rebuild my donor motor and turbo it


Please read the topic area before posting..

Moved.....originally posted in the NPM Project area.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

86ZnCT said:


> Sup yall im currently doing a 5 speed swap on my 86 2+2 n/a. I also am goin to rebuild my donor motor and turbo it


Hope you have a good idea what you are getting into. And be more specific on what your doing. Are you swaping all the parts from a VG30ET or are thinking you can just bolt on the turbo. Have fun with the 5spd swap.


----------



## 86ZnCT (Oct 16, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Hope you have a good idea what you are getting into. And be more specific on what your doing. Are you swaping all the parts from a VG30ET or are thinking you can just bolt on the turbo. Have fun with the 5spd swap.



I am doing the 5 speed swap to my 86. Both the cars are non turbo but i might rebuild the donor cars motor and add a turbo


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

86ZnCT said:


> I am doing the 5 speed swap to my 86.


It's been a week, aren't you done yet? 

Are you swapping to a turbo 5sp? Finding a turbo 2+2 driveshaft might prove difficult unless you're close to canada. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

86ZnCT said:


> I am doing the 5 speed swap to my 86. Both the cars are non turbo but i might rebuild the donor cars motor and add a turbo


Be more specific instead of saying your just going to add a turbo explain HOW. Im just wondering how educated you are.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You find the nicest ways to be a smart ass without actually doing it James--LOL


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> You find the nicest ways to be a smart ass without actually doing it James--LOL


HAHAHA! I'm sorry, I'm such a bad person. But really I just like more information.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you want a powerful daily driver, just turbo the 9:1 CR NA engine. you can run a good 10 psi or so on a stock T3 with premium gas, and make enough power to beat C5's, LS1 f-bodies, and cobras. There is a guy in florida (I believe) making more than 400whp on an NA engine. Just a mild very basic NA to Turbo setup should yield 250whp minimum. With the higher CR, you can run a larger turbo and spool it faster than the factory turbo engines. Only down side is the limited amount of boost you can run. Just remember, the turbo W-series is 8.3:1 while the NA is 9.0:1..... that's not a huge difference. I bet you could run 12 psi intercooled on a stock turbo, and on a good T3/T4 e-trim you could make a lot more ponies at 12psi.


----------

